# Reverse-Seared Strip



## jw (Feb 2, 2022)

Snow & Ice outside (prolly just rain right now), so I decided to cook inside tonight. Worked later (til a little after 7), then was a bit hungry. Fried some taters, and made my first attempt at a reverse-seared NY strip. In the oven at 250 for a little less than an hour (til internal temp of steak reached 115 F), then seared it it for a few minutes each side. Was pretty tasty.

Reactions: Like 3 | Edifying 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 4, 2022)

jw said:


> Snow & Ice outside


Here in New Zealand we are having very hot summers - a toasty 32 deg Celsius here today

Reactions: Wow 1


----------

